

Facebook Starts Merging Timeline URLs and Email Addresses - websagir
http://www.techieapps.com/facebook-starts-merging-timeline-urls-and-email-addresses-to-make-them-more-consistent/

======
hu_me
isnt this a privacy snafu? they are effectively publicly listing email
addresses of all their users whose profiles are publicly listed.

facebook.com/myname myname@facebook.com

I can basically do a google search to get to get a list of user urls

